# OTD - hcg level 86.5 17dpo. Is this ok?



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Today after lots of ups and downs I got a call from the clinic saying I was pregnant!!!!  I cant believe it as I've had bleeding for the past few days.  The level of hcg was 86.5 and the clinic say thats what they would expect at this time (4 day transfer on 26th Jan nat FET.  dOES THIS MAKE ME 17DPO?).  I've had a look at the links and they all say the same thing - that anything above 5MIU is ok  but I'm abit worried as 86.5 seems abit low in comparison to what it could be, and as this was the first test they took how would they know if it had been higher and dropped?  I know I should just be happy but I'm sure you can understand why I'm apprehensive (today in the clinic during the blood test I was advised that it sounded like a chemical pregnancy).  They advised me that as far as they are concerned things are fine as long as I have no more bleeding but said that they are happy to retest on Wednesday to put my mind at ease, if thats what I wanted.  I took them up on there offer and am booked in for 10am.  

I'm just wondering if anyone else has had this level this far on and had a successful pregnancy? 

Many Thanks

Nicola


----------



## pumpkinseed (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi 
Sorry I cannot really answer your question but I am almost in a similar situation. 
I had ET with natural FET on 6th Feb and I had to have my blood test on 17th Feb.  The nurse rang to say it was positive but I was only 18.  
She explained that it could be my embie implanted late or it could be that I am losing it!!!!!  I now have to wait till 23rd Feb for another blood test to see if it is going up or down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
It seems like forever having to wait another 6 days as we cannot celebrate till we know for sure.  I was told that the number should double every 2-3 days.  So until we have that 2nd blood test we are none the wiser. 
Good luck 
xx


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Pumpkinseed, 

It's awful isn't it? The thing is everyones different and there is just no way of knowing one way or the other.  My advice would be to just keep busy in the meantime and i'll say a prayer that things work out ok for you.  I'm sure you'll be fine!  

 
Good Luck!

Nicola x


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies

This link might help - found it on the 2ww board

http://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm

I believe the key thing is that your HCG levels double every 48 hours - hope it helps

Congrats on those   - hope to be joining you soon  

Karenanna

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## pumpkinseed (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Karenanna - it gives me hope. 
I did a urine test this morning as it is playing on my mind alot.  It was positive but faint - does this mean it hasn't changed.  I am going insane as I thought the line would be darker by now!!!!  
Excuse my lack of knowledge Mammamia but what is a chemical pregnancy?  Can you still get this if you have had a natural FET?
Pumpkinseed
x


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Pupmkinseed,

A chemical pregnancy is really just the same as an early miscarriage as far as I'm aware.  It means that although there was implantation it didn't continue to develop and will not be a viable pregnancy. Unfortunatley. 

Babydust to everyone

Nic x


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Ladies

I too have the same issue.  I started bleeding on day 8 after ET but it didn't get very heavy it was light/medium but was pink and then red then pinkand now brown but very light.  My bloodtest was on friday and the nurse told me my hcG is 41 and they look fo over 50 for a pregnancy.  She thinks it is a chemical pregnancy but I now have to go back next friday for another bloodtest. 

Fingers crossed for all of us...!!!

Kim xxx


----------

